# Back to lighting contactors



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Funny how things work out. Here is my virgin MH contactor. 











Here was the problem. Contratcor who put it in orginally comes back every 6 months to replace the release coil. Lights would stay on after awhile. 

I order a release coil, check it out and it seems to work fine. My first encounter to the ice cube relay thing Shunk posted in the other thread.

For the life at me at the time, I couldn't figure out why it was there, and who would even do such a thing. I ordered a EC, swapped this out, rewired it and it stills works fine today, about 4 yrs later. 

Back to to the question.

What was causing the release coil to burn out?

60A contactor, 120V coil.
Fed by timer and Ice cube relay.



Any guesses?

Cheers again to Shunk and company on the ice cube thingy. :thumbsup:


----------

